# Kipi-Plugins, KPhotoAlbum und Gwenview

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Die kipi-plugins 2.4.1 haben ja endlich einen schönen Geotag-Editor dabei (mit OpenStreetMap-Unterstützung, etc., etc.). Wenn ich kphotoalbum benutze, dann kann ich den auch benutzen über Module → Bilder → Geo-Lokalisierung. Wenn ich ein Bild mit Gwenview aufmache, dann gibt es diesen Eintrag nicht. Benutzen die nicht das selbe Backend? Bzw. was muß ich machen, um das Geotagging-Modul auch von Gwenview aus benutzen zu können? Der kipi-USE-Flag ist gesetzt.

MfG

----------

